# Golden Wonder Killifish Peaceful or Semi-Aggressive?



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

It depends. They will attack and eat much smaller fish. However, they shouldn't be a problem with fish their own size or larger.

I had some and had to find a new home for them because they were going after my small tetras. Keep in mind that they grow and what is ok today might be a problem later.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

DaveK said:


> It depends. They will attack and eat much smaller fish. However, they shouldn't be a problem with fish their own size or larger.
> 
> I had some and had to find a new home for them because they were going after my small tetras. Keep in mind that they grow and what is ok today might be a problem later.


You say the same size or larger. I read online that this fish gets like 4-inches big. So my only fish larger than that is my Gourami and Denison barb, all the other fish in my aquarium are much smaller with is like 90% of the fish. 

What Tetra were they going after? Like Glowlight, Neon, etc...? 

If so, I am going to have to move this fish to a different tank. 

Thanks.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd say the max is closer to 3 inches. They would go after any small tetra or rasbora once they got larger. That is anything about the size of a large neon.

That's why I had to find them a new home. Otherwise I really do like the fish.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

DaveK said:


> I'd say the max is closer to 3 inches. They would go after any small tetra or rasbora once they got larger. That is anything about the size of a large neon.
> 
> That's why I had to find them a new home. Otherwise I really do like the fish.


I like the fish as well especially when I thought it was just a surface dweller which once in a while would explore the middle of the aquariums with some fantastic sparkling colors. 

Now that I know 90% of my aquarium is in danger, I avoided buying anymore of them at the Petco sale and I guess I am going to have to plan for a new home for him when he gets big. 

I wonder how long they take to get big. 

What a shame.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Killiefish usually grow fast, but Golden Wonder Killifish are a bit slower than some of the other. Even so, keep an eye on them. 

Of course, you can always use this as a reason to set up an additional tank to house them, and keep larger fish in it.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

*Arowana*



DaveK said:


> Killiefish usually grow fast, but Golden Wonder Killifish are a bit slower than some of the other. Even so, keep an eye on them.
> 
> Of course, you can always use this as a reason to set up an additional tank to house them, and keep larger fish in it.


Like what, an* Arowana or something ? 


*


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, you could, but the arowana would eat the golder wonder killifish. (grin)

I was thinking more along the line of verious rainbow fish or large tetras like congo tetras, or larger barbs.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

DaveK said:


> Well, you could, but the arowana would eat the golder wonder killifish. (grin)
> 
> I was thinking more along the line of verious rainbow fish or large tetras like congo tetras, or larger barbs.


Oh, ok. That makes much more sense. :grin2:

Thanks.


----------

